# Mustard on BLT weird? (1 Viewer)



## wainscottbl (Oct 2, 2014)

So we had BLTs tonight. I do not like mayo but I put horseradish mustard on my sandwich. It was pretty good but my parents thought it was strange and would not be good. Actually it was pretty good! To each their own of course but I am curious if others think it sounds good or bad. 

For burgers though it's Dijon mustard though--please pass the Grey Poupon!


----------



## Schrody (Oct 2, 2014)

I thought about other mustard :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 2, 2014)

Okay Wain (If that's your real name). I'm looking at you


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 2, 2014)

If that's the only thing your parents think is strange about you, then I'd say you're doing pretty good.


----------



## TKent (Oct 2, 2014)

I would take a BLT anyway you'd give it to me, but I went gluten-free over a year ago (not allergic just middle-aged and my metabolism is failing me so it cuts out almost everything I like!!). When I DID eat them, it was mayo all the way, and yes, horseradish sounds a bit weird. But, I'm born and raised in the south, and grew up on BLTs, hold the BL. Yep, plain old garden variety (literally) tomatoes on white bread with mayo and a healthy dose of salt and pepper. Yummm yumm.  Of course, that only tastes good if they are 'real' tomatoes fresh from the garden not the bland tasteless hydroponic variety. Darn, I need to go eat dinner, this is making me hungry!


----------



## TKent (Oct 2, 2014)

Schrody, is that MrMustard on a BLT?  Hmmmm... I think wainscottbl's parents would definitely think that a bit weird (no offense MrMustard, just like you better in the forum than on the sandwich).


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 2, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> If that's the only thing your parents think is strange about you, then I'd say you're doing pretty good.



Oh, there's more. And I had to get a neuropsychological examination in relation to my seizures and the doctor writes:



> Speech was remarkably aprosodic...He was with pleasant demeanor, however social and behavioral component were disturbed. He preseneted as overall as rather odd and eccentric, and this impression was enhanced by his aprosodic speech...



It's something I am proud of myself. Why be like all those dullards?


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 2, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> ...To each their own of course but I am curious if others think it sounds good or bad...



It has bacon in it.

What more needs to be said?


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 2, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> It has bacon in it.
> 
> What more needs to be said?



Indeed.


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 2, 2014)

Ah! BLT with a little muenster, some basil, fresh garlic, oregano - and it tastes like a great pizza!l


----------



## Cran (Oct 2, 2014)

Morkonan said:


> It has bacon in it.
> 
> What more needs to be said?


^
*This.*


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

That yellow stuff we call mustard over here... echh. Real mustard should have a kick, like horseradish, but then most prefer blandness and conformity.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 3, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That yellow stuff we call mustard over here... echh. Real mustard should have a kick, like horseradish, but then most prefer blandness and conformity.



I prefer dijon myself but since it was in a jar I did not want to go through so much trouble. Besides the horse radish went better with the bacon I think. What kind of wine to have with BLTs? Chianti or Merlot I think.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 3, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> Ah! BLT with a little muenster, some basil, fresh garlic, oregano - and it tastes like a great pizza!l



Ummm....why not just have the pizza instead of bastardizing the BLT?? LOL


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 3, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> What kind of wine to have with BLTs? Chianti or Merlot I think.



Seriously? 

If you are drinking wine with a BLT...you should be put to death.

Or at least lashed fifty times with a spaghetti noodle.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 3, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Seriously?
> 
> If you are drinking wine with a BLT...you should be put to death.
> 
> Or at least lashed fifty times with a spaghetti noodle.



I love wine. Beer makes my stomach upset and I only drink it to be social if I have to. You know not to seem like a snob with my wine. :drunk::drunk: Usually I just drink soda or sweet tea with BLTs though. But if I had to it would be a Chianti or Merlot.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 3, 2014)

Ugh, bacon.  What is wrong with everyone?  Why is bacon now on everything?


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 3, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Ugh, bacon.  What is wrong with everyone?  Why is bacon now on everything?


----------



## Schrody (Oct 3, 2014)

TKent said:


> Schrody, is that MrMustard on a BLT?  Hmmmm... I think wainscottbl's parents would definitely think that a bit weird (no offense MrMustard, just like you better in the forum than on the sandwich).



Yeah, I thought about MrMustard


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 3, 2014)

amsawtell said:


> Ugh, bacon.  What is wrong with everyone?  Why is bacon now on everything?


*

In Praise of Bacon (A Sonnet)

*by E. Zamora  

Oh, wondrous thing from slaughtered swine,
with scrambl'd eggs adorns my plate,
thou delights my tongue with taste divine,
thou art the finest flesh I e'er have ate!

Bless’d glistening strip of greasy stuff,
devour’d from morn' to evening’s feast,
Of thee, I’ll ne’r be served enough;
No dish compares; fish, fowl nor beast.

With lettuce and tomato 'twixt some crispy toast,
or naked from the skillet whence it came,
of all God’s giv’n meats, 'tis you I love the most,
of my desire for thee, I feel not guilt or shame.

So long as I can rise to eat and ‘neath pan set ablaze,
dear bacon, I’ll devour thee and ever sing thy praise!


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 3, 2014)

I found bacon at the store with "no nitrates, no nitrites;" in other words, healthy bacon!  Then I wondered what's the point?  Sort of like non-alcoholic beer.:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 3, 2014)

Schrody said:


> Yeah, I thought about MrMustard




Well it's nice that someone thinks of me


----------



## Ariel (Oct 3, 2014)

I try to avoid eating pork.  There's something in the smell that turns my stomach.


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 3, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> Ummm....why not just have the pizza instead of bastardizing the BLT?? LOL



BLT = 5 minutes 
Pizza = 40 minutes


----------



## dale (Oct 3, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> I love wine. Beer makes my stomach upset and I only drink it to be social if I have to. You know not to seem like a snob with my wine. :drunk::drunk: Usually I just drink soda or sweet tea with BLTs though. But if I had to it would be a Chianti or Merlot.



chianti, much like bacon, goes with everything. it's the perfect combo, really.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 3, 2014)

dale said:


> chianti, much like bacon, goes with everything. it's the perfect combo, really.



Even with the human liver


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 3, 2014)

dale said:


> chianti, much like bacon, goes with everything. it's the perfect combo, really.



Chitanti was what Merlot was today. Yep.


----------



## dale (Oct 3, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Chitanti was what Merlot was today. Yep.



i'm drinking merlot now. but only because wal-mart sucks and doesn't have the cheap franzia chianti in a box. meijer does. but that's driving a bit out of my way.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 3, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> BLT = 5 minutes
> Pizza = 40 minutes



What--do you not cook your bacon or something? I sometimes take a partially cooked piece to eat while cooking (nasty? ) but I do like my bacon crispy for BLTs.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 3, 2014)

Wait... you're s'posed to cook it?


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 3, 2014)

Because Missouri, that's why.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 3, 2014)

Kilroy, you're name remind me of this man for some reason:






His Holiness Patriarch Kirill, Patriarch of Moscow and All the Russias 

A hero of mine with Putin. And Putin eats his bacon raw as the joke would go. Cooking bacon is for people in Kiev he says. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 3, 2014)

I stopped at a Waffle House one day and asked for a cheeseburger with barbecue sauce. The waitress glared at me and snapped, "Where you from?" "Chicago, " I answered, wondering what the heck was going on. Then I got a little lecture: "You don't put barbecue sauce on beef—you put barbecue sauce on chicken!" I eventually got what I ordered, but I certainly didn't expect so much attitude.

A friend of mine went to a Jewish deli and asked for a reuben sandwich with barbecue sauce. The owner almost leaped across the counter.

Is it so wrong to like barbecue sauce? I feel that the world would be a better place if barbecue sauce were more readily available and without judgment on how it's used. In fact, I believe that that's true for all condiments. We should all be able to enjoy the condiments of our choice in the United States of America. (It's in the Constitution; look it up.)  :cookie:


----------



## dale (Oct 3, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> I stopped at a Waffle House one day



that was your 1st mistake. waffle house is for truck drivers and drunks.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 3, 2014)

Riesling is another good match for BLTs, it's my go-to wine. Forego the potato chips though because the taste doesn't go well with that of the wine.


----------



## dale (Oct 3, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Riesling is another good match for BLTs, it's my go-to wine. Forego the potato chips though because the taste doesn't go well with that of the wine.



i actually have an attitude against reisling, but that's a story in itself.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 3, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> I stopped at a Waffle House one day and asked for a cheeseburger with barbecue sauce. The waitress glared at me and snapped, "Where you from?" "Chicago, " I answered, wondering what the heck was going on. Then I got a little lecture: "You don't put barbecue sauce on beef—you put barbecue sauce on chicken!" I eventually got what I ordered, but I certainly didn't expect so much attitude.
> 
> A friend of mine went to a Jewish deli and asked for a reuben sandwich with barbecue sauce. The owner almost leaped across the counter.
> 
> Is it so wrong to like barbecue sauce? I feel that the world would be a better place if barbecue sauce were more readily available and without judgment on how it's used. In fact, I believe that that's true for all condiments. We should all be able to enjoy the condiments of our choice in the United States of America. (It's in the Constitution; look it up.)  :cookie:




Bbq sauce on a Reuben is pushing it for me, although it isn't out of the realm of possibilities.  That's one reason why I love living in KC. We put bbq sauce on just about everything; burgers, chicken, brisket, sausage, smoked turkey, roast (pork and/or beef)...pretty much everything but seafood.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 3, 2014)

Seedy M. said:


> BLT = 5 minutes
> Pizza = 40 minutes



Fair point. *thumbsup*


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 3, 2014)

dale said:


> MzSnowleopard said:
> 
> 
> > Riesling is another good match for BLTs, it's my go-to wine. Forego the potato chips though because the taste doesn't go well with that of the wine.
> ...



Bad experience? I've tried a few brands that made me want to gag- they were just plain nasty.


----------



## dale (Oct 3, 2014)

MzSnowleopard said:


> Bad experience? I've tried a few brands that made me want to gag- they were just plain nasty.



oh no. i think reisling tastes lovely. it was the EXPERIENCE associated with it that turns me off of it.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 3, 2014)

dale said:


> oh no. i think reisling tastes lovely. it was the EXPERIENCE associated with it that turns me off of it.



THAT I completely understand, I have an affliction to red roses because of experience


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> that was your 1st mistake. waffle house is for truck drivers and drunks.



Not the one on Fayetteville Rd. It's actually pretty cool—and they have the best cola + vanilla sodas around. There are others in town, but I haven't visited those.


----------



## patskywriter (Oct 4, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> Bbq sauce on a Reuben is pushing it for me, although it isn't out of the real of possibilities.  That's one reason why I love living in KC. We put bbq sauce on just about everything; burgers, chicken, brisket, sausage, smoked turkey, roast (pork and/or beef)...pretty much everythimg but seafood.



I thought when I moved to North Carolina, barbecue sauce would be available everywhere. It's so disappointing to find that most places I visit actually *don't* have barbecue sauce. What is the world coming to?


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 4, 2014)

dale said:


> that was your 1st mistake. waffle house is for truck drivers and drunks.



I am neither a truck driver nor a drunk and I love me some Waffle House.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 4, 2014)

patskywriter said:


> We should all be able to enjoy the condiments of our choice in the United States of America. (It's in the Constitution; look it up.)  :cookie:



Yep, and so is slavery. Ha! That was on_ Scandal_ Monday. The president said, "The right to bear arms is set in stone in the Constitution...but so is slavery." I was saying to the TV, "Actually, it's not." No matter your view on guns I got kind of annoyed at something that was not simply a fallacy but either a lie or ignorant piece of dialogue. There's a difference between the Founding Fathers owning slaves and their writing the Constitution. Anyway, that sort of ticked me off. Random comment I know. Right to choice of condiment is set in stone in the first amendment. Also, "No man shall be denied the right to ketchup on his hotdog even if it is in bad taste." And I am sure the guy from Chicago agrees!


----------



## Cran (Oct 4, 2014)

kilroy214 said:


> ... We put bbq sauce on just about everything; burgers, chicken, brisket, sausage, smoked turkey, roast (pork and/or beef)...pretty much everything but seafood.



"So, why don't you put bbq sauce on seafood?"



> We don't have seafood. There's no sea in KY.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Oct 4, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I am neither a truck driver nor a drunk and I love me some Waffle House.



Moons Over My hamie- my favorite!


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 4, 2014)

Here in Texas, BBQ houses are sacred places of worship, and BBQ anywhere else is a sacrilege.  As the saying goes, I didn't come to Texas to be a vegetarian (the best places advertise BBQ - if it just says barbeque one is wary of the place).  But BBQ sauce on seafood?  Not hardly.


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

midnightpoet said:


> Here in Texas, BBQ houses are sacred places of worship, and BBQ anywhere else is a sacrilege.  As the saying goes, I didn't come to Texas to be a vegetarian (the best places advertise BBQ - if it just says barbeque one is wary of the place).  But BBQ sauce on seafood?  Not hardly.



i knew 1 person who liked barbecue sauce on green shrimp. i always did wanna slap that dude for that.


----------



## kilroy214 (Oct 4, 2014)

Cran said:


> "So, why don't you put bbq sauce on seafood



Because all our seafood is deep fried and covered in hot sauce.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 4, 2014)

Banned for banning dale, who's daughter is so cute.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 4, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Banned for banning dale, who's daughter is so cute.




Er, I think it's on the wrong thread Wain :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## theredbaron (Oct 4, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Oh, there's more. And I had to get a neuropsychological examination in relation to my seizures and the doctor writes:
> 
> _
> 
> ...



Not to be rude, but do you even know what _aprosodic_ means? It means you speak without tone difference. A literal monotone. It's not like Tourette's or similar. 


If mustard is the worst you put on your BLT don't bother going to some of the more exotic countries in the world. Or at least don't take your parents. I get a kick out of people that travel and eat Americanized food while overseas [how pathetic can you get]. 

Or for that matter, don't go to any of the _*true*_ southern / Midwest states... they'd be beyond your taste-buds. 


Again no rudeness but really... basic, no better than French's, mustard. :-s If it was some exotic mustard [and yeah, they can get pretty odd] sure.  


I've eaten BLTs with everything from  avocado to hot peppers to spinach and even slices of pineapple. Even egg. Oh crab meat BLT with tarter sauce was very interesting. BLT with salmon & horseradish cream sauce. I even ate one that had  apricot "sauce" for a spread. Oh, can't forget what my nieces served peanut butter & jam BLT {and yeah, these were BLTs with bacon, lettuce and tomato). 


As for the wine vs. beer comparison - I can't say. I don't drink American beer as to me it tastes like swill [weak watered down "piss water" as we say] and I can't stand the scent of wine except for a few brands which would be wasted on a BLT. Nor does hard liquor really go with a BLT.


----------



## Seedy M. (Oct 4, 2014)

Few years ago went with a girl from Missouri who mixed a bit of horseradish with BBQ sauce for shrimp. You wanted to puke when you walked in the room and got a whiff of it. She also drank Boone's Farm with it.
Just remembering makes me ... sort of ... ughfphth ... barf!


----------



## dale (Oct 4, 2014)

theredbaron said:


> . I get a kick out of people that travel and eat Americanized food while overseas [how pathetic can you get].



that's how i feel about mexicans at taco bell.


----------

